# Sam Haynes - Welcome to the Horror Show - 18 track CD (+ Exclusive discount code!)



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the discount code, Sam. I haven't had enough time to listen to the entirety of the album yet, but I love what I have heard of the tracks. Phenomenal work once again.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garthgoyle  thats very kind of you, always appreciate your feedback! 

We are also running a competition to win free copies if you can answer the easy halloween question! Details here:

https://www.facebook.com/2013HALLOWEEN

Competition closes 1st of July - good luck!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just bought mine Sam, great work as always.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Zombie is a cool track, great bass sound and the radio announcer is a nice touch.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Kurtis, Dulcetjones and Garth your comments are really appreciated. The CD took about 8 months to finish and has been a real labour of love. I wanted to give people a completely full CD of varied halloween songs that would work as a haunt soundtrack but with a slightly different take on the standard stuff, hopefully I have achieved that in some small way. I will be pressing up some CD's nearer Halloween too! I really appreciate you taking the time to give the CD a listen and provide some feedback you are all awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SAMHAYNES said:


> The CD took about 8 months to finish and has been a real labour of love. I wanted to give people a completely full CD of varied halloween songs that would work as a haunt soundtrack but with a slightly different take on the standard stuff, hopefully I have achieved that in some small way.


There is a healthy amount of variety, and even the remixed versions of the songs are drastically different from their counterparts ('Scarecrows' and 'Ghosthouse'). The album, like the first, has its own unique sound, so, in my opinion, you certainly succeeded


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Was able to obtain a copy of Sam's CD, and feel that he has succeeded in his aim to present something different....his music does not take a "cookie cutter" approach, and all of his music leaves the listener with a sense of impending doom, and is suitable for the most exacting haunt or casual user.

Everyone should rush out and purchase a copy of his CD as soon as possible...

Spookmaster


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks gargoyle and spookmaster it's really cool to get feedback like that from you. I especially like the impending sense of doom, glad that comes across as I was really trying to go for that, I love haunted attractions and wanted the music to generate its own atmosphere to complement what is going on when it's played. Very kind of you to take time to leave your feedback and hope you found the code useful!

Kindest regards, Sam


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Just an update and reminder. We have been getting some great reviews and really appreciate everyones support in spreading the word about our music. 

We never thought we would be getting the kind of reviews we have been getting and are honoured that people have enjoyed this as much as they have. We have extended the code for people who have not had a chance to get the cd at a horrifyingly good price. The code is still valid for the next few weeks (code is hforum) and we have a free track for you to download at www.hauntmusic.co.uk too.

We really hope you enjoy the music! If you would like to use it in your haunt, podcast or youtube video you would be welcome to, please get in touch

Happy Haunting - only 52 days to go!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The new track is wicked, Sam. I am glad that the reviews are so positive; you certainly deserve it.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> The new track is wicked, Sam. I am glad that the reviews are so positive; you certainly deserve it.


Thanks Garth, appreciate all your support too, glad you like it!


----------

